# Rockets training camp



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hoopshype breakdown:

Torraye Braggs - A talented player. Lacks size. Has been a problematic player in Europe. Is a globetrotter. Don't think he'll make the team because he is too soft on defense.

Peter Cornell - A long shot to make the final roster. Was recently signed. Collier's likely replacement.

Ben Davis - Solid if unspectacular frontcourt player. Supposed to have great rebounding skills.

Gabe Muoneke - Has a shot if he proves he can play the small forward spot.

Alex Scales - Good scorer. Undersized shooting guard.

Mike Wilks - Energetic and undersized point guard. A great locker room presence.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

so they found gabe


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Interesting.....Thanks.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

everyone except maybe wilks is a complete waste of time except for being preseason practice bodies.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Mike Wilks is a good PG. Many PGs are the Shoot First then Pass type, but Mike Wilks is probably a Pass, Pass, and Pass, then Shoot PG and he doesn't commit many turnovers...something I noticed during his short time with the Wolves.

Though undersized for the PG position, yes I did say Undersized for the PG position, he's got a bright future in this league. I just think he needs more confidence, and that will come with experience.


----------

